# toy trains parts and more



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I have been occupied with toy trains (the wood track type)for grandkids. It was difficult finding appropriate magnets to do the couplers. Thru my searching I found a few nice links 

for misc toy parts and hardware Cherry Tree Toys Woodworking Plans, Wood Parts & Lumber got magnets from them for train toy ideas also has whirligig parts 
Hoogerland National Railways Page check his gallery page


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I remember someone posting quite a while back where to find the router bits to make the track joints with but that as much as I can remember unfortunately. The track reminds me of the track we used in scouts to race Kub Cars.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Harbor Freight has 10 rare earth magnets for $2.99.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Theo those are to strong. The cars all line up straight and won't go around curve track The cars jump the track. This was the only source I could find that had 1/2" dia disc magnet with a hole. (aka donut magnet) The technique for making couplers is to recess the magnet and cover it with a domed upholstery tack nailed thru the hole. BTW they cost $6.99 per 50


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

This is where I buy magnets K&J Magnetics - Strong Neodymium Magnets, Rare Earth Magnets


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

What a great post Bill. Lots of good resources there.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

paduke said:


> I have been occupied with toy trains (the wood track type)for grandkids. It was difficult finding appropriate magnets to do the couplers. Thru my searching I found a few nice links
> 
> for misc toy parts and hardware Cherry Tree Toys Woodworking Plans, Wood Parts & Lumber got magnets from them for train toy ideas also has whirligig parts
> Hoogerland National Railways Page check his gallery page


Bill there is a lot of earth magnets on Ebay. I have ordered some from China with good results. If they have a lot of sales and very few negatives they seem to be okay. 

MLCS has router bits to make train tracks.

MLCS Bullnose and Train Track Router Bits


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> Bill there is a lot of earth magnets on Ebay. I have ordered some from China with good results. If they have a lot of sales and very few negatives they seem to be okay.
> 
> MLCS has router bits to make train tracks.
> 
> MLCS Bullnose and Train Track Router Bits


For info on train tracks this is a good link with different bit suppliers Make Your Own Wooden Train Track | Toolmonger but a few jigs and 1/4 straight bit will do it


----------

